# Is she white recessive??



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a jet black female GSD. She has a very slight mixture of brown hairs between her toes. That is her only brown and you can only see it if you apply pressure to her paw to make her toes open (if that makes sense). I noticed she has quite a bit white hairs scattered along her area where her teats are... sort of closer to her private parts but more along her teat area. I was wondering if this means she could be white recessive? She has a deep black nose, claws, and dark eyes and no other visible color anywhere....

Oh, she is extremely heavy DDR bred (like 95+%). Any thoughts?


----------

